# Developers?



## bizarrojohnson (Jan 13, 2017)

Any aspiring developers in here? Me and few friends decided to take in the monumental task of making a video without any prior knowledge. 

I'm currently studying Ruby language and plan to learn Csharp next. Have a few games on hold until I learn how to code it all properly. Until then we are using Rpgmaker Vx Ace. Might switch to game maker since we haven't gotten super far in our game yet.

Anyone else here an aspiring developer? Or a current developer?


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Jan 14, 2017)

Actually fuck rpg maker vx ace. Using Game Maker Studio. Would be cool if anyone else dabbled.....would be cool to trade tips and ideas.


----------



## vostok (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm crunching Unity 5 ..right now

its free tho you pay cash you get more

Unity 5 along with the Steam tie in

can allow you to get fan feedback, cut costs, and eaze distribution 

good move quitting Vx

and good luck


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Jan 24, 2017)

vostok said:


> I'm crunching Unity 5 ..right now
> 
> its free tho you pay cash you get more
> 
> ...


Appreciate it bro. Tho i guess we're not dumping vx yet. My partner insist we use it for our first game bc of our inexperience. I agree and I don't..... I hate vx but it is a good way to get a lot done quick. Even tho imma have to break the laws of physics to do anything cool in it.

Do you have any games on steam right now? I'd like to check it out.


----------



## vostok (Jan 25, 2017)

No not any games here yet

I've had a few years of game making

its the very uncomfortable hidden dealing between the game makers and the video card makers that piss me off

to make a 'good' game don't mean you need the latest $995 video card !!!!

or the latest version of your game engine either

but you can't tell them that

a recent experience with Fallout4, and the need to upgrade the vid card is the point !!!

a serious consideration for any gamer is the game engine ...no biggy their?

but selecting a game engine that has had no real winners ...as yet

like me with U5, is just fucking crazy (like going to the track and betting on just virgins?)

but U5 has had some indie games out.... tho total shit from the game makers few

the game itself is great, Stranded Deep built on Unity4.5

with updates like every week(feels like) fixing his very own bugs,

and including the odd mod as requested via STEAM forum

Tho I still play stranded deep, I now longer update, stopped that at v19? and prefer v16

the initial release of Stranded Deep is a fine example of what not to do when releasing a game ..lol

it reminded me of updating Windows 95 back in the day ....lol

my idea of a game engine is like the old Halflife or Quake 2(unreal) engines

easy grunty, clean, minimalistic, with shit lying all over

for me game making is like building your first grow room

you have a basic plan, sketches on a wall, junk all over

and some how come together

like a movie script

good luck


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Jan 26, 2017)

Gotcha thnx for the input. Yeah I want to switch to unreal engine or unity after this project. I'm not really worried about the engines having no real winners at all. I've been playing all kinds of games since I was 4. I'm now 27. (Lol like theyre the same thing) But I firmly believe that I can make an awesome game. Engine be damned. The only reason we're going with vx for this first project is bc I haven't studied C sharp yet. I'm going to get ruby down first then move to the big boy languages.

This first project is going to be like shining force from Sega. But cooler.....

UE is ridiculous tho. So hard to learn.


----------

